# Aluminum Boat Project!!!!!



## bsnookn584 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey , Thought you guys would be interested in my project. Its a 14ft Alumucraft. What do you guys think???

Cut out the middle seat to get some walking space.

















Added a larger front deck for site fishing. Its all framed out of aluminum.

























Next I made a false floor!!!!

























Added siding on the inside ribs to give it a cleaner look.

























Underneath the front deck!!!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome [smiley=1-beer.gif]

Nice to see somthing different 

dave


----------



## Woodie (Jun 20, 2008)

Yay! Another "metal micro"! What else ya gonna do? What hp motor? What color paint?

I have my alumacraft 1544 ready to paint, gonna start tomorrow.


----------



## bsnookn584 (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm ganna use Imron Industrial and a good etching primer. Its a muddy green color. I have a 7.5 Johnson for know, and then I'm going to spray the inside with a spray on truck bed liner.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I like it, nice work. Really cleaned up the cockpit!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

cant wait to see more


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks awesome  did you rivet everything or are you gonna weld it?


----------



## bsnookn584 (Aug 23, 2009)

Everything is rivet. I was thinking of taking bake off the front deck and welding the aluminum support brackets.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Many a beer can gave their lives to create your project... ;D

Looks good! 

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome Work!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great job! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dilli1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Where did you get the aluminum....have a project jon I'd like to put a deck on.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Now that's a nice conversion!!!!!
However, You might want to consider the oportunity for some sound attenuation to that metal boat! Have you thought about filling some of those voids with expanding foam. I would hate for a fish to hear ya comming!


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

How much weight do you think you added to the boat? That boat looks great!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

What's the length on it? I would pop a 20hp 2 stroke Merc, JP, and poling platform on there. Then a false floor and paint the thing that muddy green you have or camo. Paint everything, even the platform frame. It'll look CLEAN. Good work so far!


----------



## bsnookn584 (Aug 23, 2009)

> Now that's a nice conversion!!!!!
> However, You might want to consider the oportunity for some sound attenuation to that metal boat! Have you thought about filling some of those voids with expanding foam. I would hate for a fish to hear ya comming!


I solved that problem already, When I laid down the aluminum on the floor, deck and sidings, I put 1/4in foam tape between rib and sheeting to stop any vibration...


----------



## bsnookn584 (Aug 23, 2009)

> Where did you get the aluminum....have a project jon I'd like to put a deck on.


 I live in Ocala and theres a place called Svinga Bros. Its a warehouse were people take there scrap metal to get recycled , but you can can also buy any metal by the lb. or length. Its a really awesome place if your into building things..


----------



## bsnookn584 (Aug 23, 2009)

> How much weight do you think you added to the boat? That boat looks great!


I'm guessing 30lbs.maybe . I should of weighed everthing before I put it on. Its still really lite thou, 2 people can carry it around with no problem!!!  After I paint it and the bed liner it will added a little bit more weight..


----------



## bsnookn584 (Aug 23, 2009)

> What's the length on it?  I would pop a 20hp 2 stroke Merc, JP, and poling platform on there.  Then a false floor and paint the thing that muddy green you have or camo.  Paint everything, even the platform frame.  It'll look CLEAN.  Good work so far!


Its a 14 footer.... I'm thinking of putting a jp and definitely putting a custom platform on it !!!! ;D


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> I solved that problem already, When I laid down the aluminum on the floor, deck and sidings, I put 1/4in foam tape between rib and sheeting to stop any vibration...


sWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!
Man I realy envy your skills with the sheet metal. If indeed you've only added 30 lbs of metal then you've REALLY done an impressive thing! Man...I can't wait to read and see more about your Jon Boat. One of the recent Florida mags just published an article about people using metal boats in Florida! I always hear those "expensive" boat owners talking down about jon boats but most of the people I've met whom actually use them don't complain a whole lot about them.
Anyway, I'm loving this thread. VERY interesting!


----------



## leeboyt (Aug 29, 2009)

Looks like you did a really nice job -- lots of sweat equity went into that one!

However, I'm concerned that when you removed the center bench seat, you reduced the boat's buoyancy/level floatation (the bench seats on many/most aluminum boats are filled with floatation foam).

If there was floatation material in the center bench, did you compensate by adding a similar degree of buoyancy elsewhere in the boat (pour foam under the false floor and hull sides, etc)?

Not trying to bust your chops, just have seen tin boats sink after someone's taken out a bench seat or two (and thus the built-in floatation) -- or on a similar note, hollowed out the floatation material in the bench seat to make room for a livewell.

My microskiff -- a 14' aluminum utility boat -- has been completely full of water (tied to the dock), yet bobbed contentedly as aqua sloshed over the transom. That incident solidified my belief in ensuring that there's enough floation (in the right places) to keep the rig afloat. Since that happened, I've rigged the boat with a (nearly) ABYC-compliant 12V electrical system, complete with an automatic bilge pump -- but that's another story.

Again, great job on your boat!

--zigzag


----------



## bsnookn584 (Aug 23, 2009)

> Looks like you did a really nice job -- lots of sweat equity went into that one!
> 
> However, I'm concerned that when you removed the center bench seat, you reduced the boat's buoyancy/level floatation (the bench seats on many/most aluminum boats are filled with floatation foam).
> 
> ...


I thought about that already, I'm going to put a bilge pump with an automatic float switch in the back of the boat. But if the boat did get filled up with water at a fast rate than I will probably have a problem. Its true, I use to have an old Aluminum boat tied up to my dock at my old house, and when it rained for a couple of days the boat will be completely filled up with water. you couldn't sink that thing if you tried. ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

What gauge aluminum sheeting did you use for the deck, walls, and floor?


----------



## bsnookn584 (Aug 23, 2009)

> What gauge aluminum sheeting did you use for the deck, walls, and floor?


Don't remember, :-/the floors i did thicker than the walls!! And the deck is a little thicker than the floor.


----------



## bsnookn584 (Aug 23, 2009)

Just got my Baby painted, letting her cure over night!! Ill put pics up 2marrow.. Looks awesome!!!!!!! You guys r ganna love it!!!!

Ill be putting her up 4 sale too if anybodys interested. :'( Just got a 2008 Carolina Skiff j14 with a 2008 15hp Merc...


----------



## bsnookn584 (Aug 23, 2009)

Paint is on the outside, getting ready to spray the inside with the bed liner.



















Spayed 3 coats of the liner, and then did a quick splash with a gun metal....










Close up...



































  

Shes up for sale . Look her up in the 4 sale section!!!!


----------



## bsnookn584 (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

WOW!!!! That looks bad A$$!!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That is a sweet looking rig!



> Shes up for sale . Look her up in the 4 sale section!!!!


  But WTF mate?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Now now Gramps, we both know he's not the only one infected with the "Next!" syndrome.... [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------

